# busted by the odnr suckers



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I was told by a person i would trust with my life that 3 guys from ky got busted by odnr last weak with 150 give or take small mouth . they watched them go in and out many times catching fish . well first off good for them for busting them . On the other hand why would you let them catch that many fish before they busted them all those fish died . And what was those guys thinking why catch bass when there are walleyes out there to eat . dont get me wrong its wrong either way but why bass


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why not Bass? Rather have the walleye myself.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's the story. They should hang these A -Holes.

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/index.ssf/2010/05/six_fishermen_plead_guilty_for.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I wondered why they didn't bust them sooner myself..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> I wondered why they didn't bust them sooner myself..


Bigger fine=MORE money. That's why!


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

1 over or that many, why let them kill so many fish? What a shame. to build a better case by killing more.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree why watch them for days of plus legal limits after the second round tatoo there ass . they broke the law lets not let the state make a few extra dollars at the sportsman exspense . dont get me wrong get all the money u can out of the jacks but hey why let these guys break the law plus kill off fish thats some day might bring a smile to your son or daughter or better yet a trophy fish for your dad or grandapa


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

fatkid, don't trust that guy, they were from tenn and ga., not ky LOL


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I have seen this before in Louisiana. I was once in a small town in a bar room and there were some Federal Wildlife agents and they were going to bust some good ole local boys fore illegally shooting white geese there in the rice fields. They were allowed to shoot several hundred between 4 hunters over 2 days and then brag about them before it was exposed and shown on video. I guess that is the mentality of the DNR weather it be the local, state or federal but that is what they do in order to build a case to bring to a judge.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey bender thanks . I now learned this information from a sorce i would trust my beer with


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Throw the BOOK at them, Max., fines in order. 

Banned for life in Ohio,
5 yrs. in their home state,
MAX $$ fine,
All gear confiscated, boats etc.,

Make a example for everyone, about poaching.

I hate Rat Ba$tard$ that do that.

Nik,


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't know anyone I would trust my beer with LOL


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

150 fish sounds like a lot but in the greater scheme of things it might be a small price to pay to make an example of the d-bags. If they only got busted with one overbagged personal limit it would be harder for the prosecutor to hit them with the full weight of the law. I am glad to see that they got busted. It will be awesome if they loose their boats. I HATE poachers!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope they punish them to the fullest extent of the law. These poachers are stealing from all us. Who nows how many years they where making these kind of trips and taking this many fish. I wonder what their poaching history is like in their home state? These d-bags probably consider themselves sportsman. Way to go ODNR - give them the boot.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

thank God they left our sheephead alone.......I hope they throw the book at them.Did they not know they were fishing the walleye capital of the world?must have been too dumb to catch fish with teeth


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

If you think in terms of how many fish these slobs likely got away with already, and what they may have stolen from us Ohioans in the future, 150 bass is nothing. Add in how many others the news of this bust will deter and we are talking small potatoes in comparison. 

The ODOW enforcement is no different than any other law enforcement agency in the respect that they like to build an open and shut case before they make a move. Why invest all the time and money then make a move before they are 100% sure their case is air tight? We don't know how many trips back and forth these ******** took before the law enforcement folks who were watching them figured out what they were doing with all the fish. Hard to prove they are overbagging if you don't have solid evidence. 

I am always amused at how quick people are to criticize DNR law enforcement.....and bilologists for that matter.....long before they know any details about the dilema at hand.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Nikster said:


> Throw the BOOK at them, Max., fines in order.
> 
> Banned for life in Ohio,
> 5 yrs. in their home state,
> ...


I agree 100% Nikster


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

50 bucks a fish over limit ODNR was jus watching and counting adding up all the $$$. those boys should be banned from ever being a body of water for the rest of their lives. sad thing is when they caught a walleye they would throw it bac an keep the smallies. kudos to the DNR for layin the hammer on em.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

How many years have they been coming here? What if they came for the last 10 years. I doubt this was there first year. Ban them for life, max for everything


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

obviously the DNR is sending a message this year. I see them alot more this year and I have been out fishing less. they are definitely making an example of these guys $7500 fine all there gear,3 bass boats, some sort of freezers, and they are banned from getting a license in a bunch of states for 3 years...its 150 fish which is so sad but to nail them like they did


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The good news is they had enough evidence to makevthem plead guilty. Yea it sucks that they killed all those bass but there is a good side to the story. They will get the book thrown at them and an example made of them. If they busted them with Just a few fish it would have been a pay your $80 a fish and slap on the rear.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Last year I had the pleasure of visiting Port Clinton traffic court. They also hear and rule on fish poachers in that court. You can only imagine the fish stories. Long to short, unlike in years past the judge is now handing out very, very strict penalties for the poachers. <If you're in PC on a blow day, visiting traffic court as an 'observer' will definitely entertain you well>

Another example is the old railroad bridge over Sandusky Bay "used" to be a prime time snaggers paradise. It's a huge lake and I can only imagine the scope the poachers utilize for their illegal bounty, but I applaud all the agencies for their diligence and the courts for the maximum fines . May the word get out !!

GR


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

its all a money game, they should ban all fishing for bass like ontario but that would not allow hotels, gas station and bait shops from making money...its always about the mighty buck..


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

this is truly a stupid crook story...why poach fish that taste like crap, when there's tasty walleye and perch in the lake???


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Marinette Sportfisherman said:


> its all a money game, they should ban all fishing for bass like ontario but that would not allow hotels, gas station and bait shops from making money...its always about the mighty buck..


Yeah Ontario closes the bass season to save a few bass but they let gill netters take millions of eyes out of the lake. The netters also kill more smallmouth by mistake than we kill on purpose. The gill netters call non-target fish (smallmouth etc.) tht they kill in their nets, by-product. Ohio bans all commercial fishing for eyes and gives all of it's quota to sport fishermen. Yeah, I'd hold up Ontario as great conservationists.
So what if it is somewhat about money here, in Ontario it is all about money.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Nikster said:


> Throw the BOOK at them, Max., fines in order.
> 
> Banned for life in Ohio,
> 5 yrs. in their home state,
> ...


Also 100% agreed. They are SCUM. No punishment would be to severe


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how old these guys are. They must have quite a long history of doing this sort of thing. I'm actually glad law enforcement waited. 150 fish lost this season is a drop in the bucket of what these guys have probably taken over the years. If they would have jumped in right away these guys would get off with slap on the wrist and be back up here in two years doing it again. Hopefully now they loose their rigs.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Jess,
Maybe let them serve some time with you!!

They probally said they would throw the walleye back because they lipped the first one. Its not right I think they should be set free in a room with people that care and can't stand poacher.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

rod bender bob said:


> fatkid, don't trust that guy, they were from tenn and ga., not ky LOL



And there were 6 scum bags, not 3. Maybe you want to choose more wisely who's hands you put your life in


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Jess,
> Maybe let them serve some time with you!!


Only one way to come to my place, they have to be indicted to be invited ! Bring'em on, they'll get three hots and a cot, and free soap on a rope!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

We'll see how the court handles this. I remember a few years ago when some out of staters were caught double and triple dippin'. They got what amounted to a slap on the wrist. Very small fine and court costs. It's up to the judge now. Sometimes they are not that willing to put the hammer down, they don't want the out of towners to stop making there yearly spending sprees to there communities. Let's hope the judge didn't have his or her cup of coffee that morning.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know whether a lifetime ban is available? 3 years is nothing...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

At the age of some of these guys that got popped, 3 years might be for life.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

NLC25 said:


> Anyone know whether a lifetime ban is available? 3 years is nothing...


Three years would seem light if it was just that. Or the threes years and a small fine but there is a very real possibility that they will lose their boats. If that indeed happens I could live with the three year thing.

*In addition to court fines, the Division of Wildlife is seeking restitution of $50 per fish, or $7,050, forfeiture of boats and freezers and a three-year revocation of their fishing licenses.*


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Wonder how much they get for a lb of Ohio SM bass fillets. Probably maybe black marketing our SM Bass. Those people down there are bass crazy. Nothing wrong with that though as we are walleye crazy up here. I just hope they throw the book at them and broadcast their fine for all to hear. Maybe D'Arcy Egan can call or contact some of his sports writing friends in their home states so the word gets out in their home towns and states.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

That judge in Port Clinton,the one that gave the poachers the $10 fines before, would prob. have a fishfry and give them the key to the city!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

wakina said:


> Wonder how much they get for a lb of Ohio SM bass fillets. Probably maybe black marketing our SM Bass. Those people down there are bass crazy. Nothing wrong with that though as we are walleye crazy up here. I just hope they throw the book at them and broadcast their fine for all to hear. *Maybe D'Arcy Egan can call or contact some of his sports writing friends in their home states so the word gets out in their home towns and states*.


This was posted on another board about these fellers. Almost as good:

_Ive fished Erie up by Pelee and bass islands pretty regularly (some years ago), and felt some internet research and spare time today could be used to 'reach out and touch someone'. Some of thier wives now know with clarity what bleeps they are living with. I'm sure when they came home they didn't tell them...... 

Nothing like a ticked-off woman to make your month miserable._


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No questions asked...these Non-residents should be BANNED from fishing Ohio ever again!


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I agree they should have busted them on day 1. How did they know they were coming back the next day? What if they just left after the first day?


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

With the liberal courts you need a massive case to get the full penalty. It is just like when someone is caught dealing crack, one or two rocks and the court will plea bargain it down to an attempted possession (and yes that is a real plea.) That is why narcotics units will make 20,30 and even more buys from the same guy before they arrest him. In big cases they will take houses, cars and bank accounts. I think poachers should loose their boats, trucks gear even when they go over by one fish. Just like the dealers should loose everything for just one rock. But last I checked they have not made me supreme leader of the world.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Give them three days in the electric chair! More power to ya!


----------

